# I want a Stingray



## dapsta (May 4, 2009)

So i was watching the discovery channel the other day and there was a show on the ocean.... blah blah blah I SAW A STINGRAY! since then I've been thinking about how awesome it would be to introduce one to my aquarium. So like most the fist place i looked was the internet, however info on stingrays in the aquarium setting is really hard to get (guessing because no one has them). So my question is, is it possible to keep a ray in a home aquarium tank? What are their habits? Temperament? How big do they get? physiological requirements? and lastly where the hell can i get one. 

Doe anyone have any answers or at least point me in the right direction?


----------



## Shadowcat0789 (Feb 2, 2009)

You would need a HUGE tank as they need a lot of room. Something else you need to know is that freshwater stingray's are much more venomous than saltwater stingrays as a rule so you must be very careful. The tank you would need to house a fully grown stingray would have to be custom made because typical tanks are nowhere near ideal for an adult. You would need sand as the substrate, you'd have to watch the parameters very closely. I also have no idea if it's even legal to keep one in Australia, and what the laws are there for that sort of thing.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I dont know if this helps any but a quick google search got me this link.
Keeping a freshwater stingray

Sounds rather difficult.


----------



## Binarywhisper (May 9, 2009)

They are expensive and will die pretty much as fast as you can buy them if you don't know what you are doing.

Spend some time with google. Not sure why you found little info cause lots of people have had rays and there is tons of info on them on the net. They are not an easy fish to keep and although you do not need a large tank gallon wise you do need something with a lot of surface area. Lots of people use children wading pools.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (May 9, 2009)

the best tank for a freshwater Ray is wider then tall or long. 150 gallons is reccomended,i believe 
they are also very sensitive to stress.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Rays are very difficult to keep. IMO a 150gal would not be enough. Rays need a tank with a LARGE footprint. A guy on the local aquarium society forum actually breeds motoro rays his are in a 370 gallon, dimensions 8ftx3ftx2 ft. Rays do indeed have stingers, so really watch out for those. Another person keeps them as well, in a" wooden tank" basically a wood frame with a pond liner inside. Tank is only viewable from the top. 280 gallons, ( 96"x48"x20"). Also a ray is going to put you back quite a bit. The locally raised month old pups are a deal in terms of rays, but still expensive. I don't even look at the cost of the ones in the local stores. Rays are said to have lots of personality though.


----------

